# Introducing...Oreo!



## czarina (Oct 5, 2004)

We've had our new addition, Oreo, for just over a week now, so I decided I would post some pictures of her that I've taken since getting her. I've also included a couple of Baby, as she hates being left out.


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awwwwww toooo cute i love the name as well suits her perfect


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Lovely pics. They are both beautiful.


----------



## paint my world (Jan 26, 2005)

awwww tooo cute. i love that little blue harness. where did you get that from?


----------



## czarina (Oct 5, 2004)

paint my world said:


> awwww tooo cute. i love that little blue harness. where did you get that from?


I got it at Super Pet, which I think is a Canadian chain, but they sell them at just about every pet store here, including Petsmart. It is a kitten harness.


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

So sweet , wonderful photos


----------



## jennifer (Mar 17, 2005)

She is beautiful !!!!!!!!!!!! isn't it fun have two. :wave: :wave:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

what adorable babies!!!!!


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

So cute!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

what a beautiful pair I love his name :wave:


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

What a great looking team! Love the name "Oreo" fits her perfectly!

sandra
www.chloescustomharness.com


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

I love your puppy,she has beautiful markings


----------



## SnickersMom (Feb 4, 2005)

Oh my....how sweet!


----------



## P-Nut (Dec 1, 2004)

WHAT A CUTIE PIE!


----------



## snuffysmom (May 23, 2005)

She is soo cute, love her markings  They are a great pair :wave:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

She looks yummy enough to eat! :lol:


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Oreo is adorable The pic with baby they look comfy already


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

:shock: Oreo is gorgeous!! What a cutie pie. And Baby is such a pretty girl herself. Hope they are having tons of fun together.


----------



## purpleboy2 (Apr 2, 2005)

lol she still need her fame time. :lol:


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

LOve his name he is cute!


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

AWWWW He's ADORABLE!!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

They are both so cute! How is Baby doing now, is she all better?


----------



## cobaltgirl (Feb 22, 2005)

sooo adorable!! they look extra cute together!


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

lovely pics , they are both gorgeous x


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Oreo is beautiful , I love the ring around the eye


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Cuteness abounds at your house! Oreo is gorgeous!! Baby is beautiful!! I can't stop using exclamation points!!! :!:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

you have two very beautiful chi's !!

kisses nat


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

Oreo is so cute! I love her color and name! And baby is very pretty too!


----------



## czarina (Oct 5, 2004)

Kari said:


> They are both so cute! How is Baby doing now, is she all better?


She seems to be better now. Let's hope it stays that way.


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Oreo is such a cutie. My brother has a cat named Oreo that has the exact same markings as your Oreo! 8)


----------



## czarina (Oct 5, 2004)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

She's adorable  I love her little eye patch!! Both your babies are darling.


----------



## Camilla (Nov 29, 2004)

How wonderful for you to have two Chi's...little Oreo looks like such a doll.And Baby seems to be getting on well with the newcomer too.
Nicole, I have to ask, what is the pic on your avatar and what does it mean? maybe I have been living on another planet...is it a tv programme?


----------



## czarina (Oct 5, 2004)

Camilla said:


> Nicole, I have to ask, what is the pic on your avatar and what does it mean? maybe I have been living on another planet...is it a tv programme?


It is from the movie _Garden State_.


----------



## kiwi love (Jun 30, 2004)

I just love Oreo's marking they both are beautiful


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

Oreo.. Love the name.. she is so cute... 

I had a baby hamster named Oreo once...


----------



## NaliaLee (Jul 16, 2005)

I love his markings!


----------



## 8batch (Mar 11, 2005)

She is just too cute and I love her color and the name!! Sweet. :wave:


----------

